# Question sur les montres de la Première Guerre mondiale "M"



## 45Auto (Jun 3, 2013)

S'il vous plaît excusez-moi car je ne parle pas français, j'utilise un programme de traduction.


(Yes, I only speak English)

J'ai remarqué que de nombreuses montres utilisées en France de 1914 à 1918 portent une lettre "M" sur le mécanisme. Mais la même montre utilisée par les Allemands en 1914-1918 n'a pas cette lettre M. Alors, que fait le M loin?loin?


----------



## avian_gator (May 25, 2018)

Avez vous jamais trouvé un réponse à votre question ? Je ne même sais pas, mais ils sont intéressant, les montres de la guerre.

______________

For my fellow anglophone, I'll save you the trip to Google Translate: did you ever find out the answer? I'm curious as well, I'm quite interested in military watches and know little about those of WWI.


----------

